# Blank CDs not found in gwa4164b



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Hiya

My CD drive won't recognise blank CDs. It acts like there is nothing in the drive. DVDs and CDs with stuff on work fine, it's just blank media that's the problem. 

The drive is a HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B. It's running on Win XP SP2 and the pc itself it a Dell XPS.

I have updated to the latest firmware and uninstalled it and let Windows reinstall it with no success.

Any ideas? Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings zero-one...Welcome to TSF! :wave:

What type of CD media are you using?

*Here* is a possible workaround from Microsoft® for you. (Just click on the Blue link.)

Give it a try and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Many thanks for the response. I tried both methods, no luck unfortunately.

The media i'm using is just standard blank media (CDR). I'll elaborate:

Ages ago i had a problem with my pc. I formatted, then reinstalled Windows. Everything has been working fine. The CDs i'm using are the same ones that I used to write to before the reinstall. This is the first time that I have tried to burn anything since the reinstall.

I was wondering if i'd forgotten to install any key things. The drive doesn't have a yellow question mark next to it and Windows says it is working fine. I have also install ASPI as this was suggested on another site I visited.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Again zero-one,

Did you install any 'CD Burning Software'; such as, Nero™ _et al_..its an easy one to forget (I've done it many times). :grin:

Regards,


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

I'd installed a freeware app called CDBurnerXP Pro 3. I've just installed Roxio which came bundled with my pc. It now reads DVDs but still not CDs.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again zero-one,

Try the Dell™ site *here* for any updated drivers for your machine.

Regards,


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Well, i feel stupid now!

I've "borrowed" another make of blank CD off my Mum, and it recognises it fine.

I think i'll buy some new CDs.

Cheers for the help, and sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

zero-one,

You have _not_ wasted my time at all. :grin:

It has been a pleasure to assist you. :sayyes:

Kind Regards, :wave:


----------

